# Подскажите что за инструмент



## madrus (19 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Подскажите пожалуйста, может быть кто нибудь знает что это за аккордеон. Заранее спасибо


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2015)

*madrus*, 
Мы во всех подробностях можем разглядеть Ваши апартаменты, но вот, собственно, инструмент представлен на фото как-то не очень отчетливо. Даже о шортах можно сказать больше, чем о нем 

Вы б сфотографировали сам струмент...

То, что видно. Инструмент полный 41/120. Четыре голоса в правой. По возрасту я бы отнес к концу 60-х - началу 70-х


----------



## madrus (19 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> *madrus*,
> Мы во всех подробностях можем разглядеть Ваши апартаменты, но вот, собственно, инструмент представлен на фото как-то не очень отчетливо. Даже о шортах можно сказать больше, чем о нем
> 
> Вы б сфотографировали сам струмент...
> ...


В тот то и дело что другой фотографии нету  Возможно инструмент сделан в Германии.
Спасибо за информацию


----------



## madrus (19 Авг 2015)

Может быть royal standart. У отца такой, но жизнь его сильно потрепала. Вот хочу подарить новый на день рождение. Сам я в этой сфере полный ноль, можете посоветовать достойный вариант со средней ценой 70тыс рублей. Чтобы и звук был хорошим и выглядел достойно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Авг 2015)

Это "Фиротти- Элеганс" ранних версий.
До упомянутых денег ему как до Луны пешком...
Дарить "такое же"- смысла нет, это очень устаревший инструмент. Морально.
С 70 тр можно пойти в личку к местному знатоку (его все знают), он подберёт аккордеон на три головы выше, чем то что на фото.
Если мыслить предметно и частным образом- это "vev". Если официально, то свой магазин имеет zet10. И вот ещё. Новый аккордеон Вам не нужен. Нужен просто "свежий", конца 1990хх. Это будет хороший выбор. Ибо новые не так хороши, как неоправданно дороги.


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2015)

madrus писал:


> Может быть royal standart. У отца такой, но жизнь его сильно потрепала. Вот хочу подарить новый на день рождение. Сам я в этой сфере полный ноль, можете посоветовать достойный вариант со средней ценой 70тыс рублей. Чтобы и звук был хорошим и выглядел достойно.


подарок - это хорошо, но аккордеон - это Вам не свитер и не чайная кружка, а вещь интимная и выбирать ее должен будущий владелец. Пусть одариваемый сам выберет, а Вы компенсируете ему финансовые потери.


----------



## madrus (19 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> madrus писал:Может быть royal standart. У отца такой, но жизнь его сильно потрепала. Вот хочу подарить новый на день рождение. Сам я в этой сфере полный ноль, можете посоветовать достойный вариант со средней ценой 70тыс рублей. Чтобы и звук был хорошим и выглядел достойно.
> 
> подарок - это хорошо, но аккордеон - это Вам не свитер и не чайная кружка, а вещь интимная и выбирать ее должен будущий владелец. Пусть одариваемый сам выберет, а Вы компенсируете ему финансовые потери.


Полностью согласен, но тут такой случай, что это должен быть сюрприз. Других вариантов нет.
Написал вам в лс


----------



## zet10 (19 Авг 2015)

70 тыс.уж больно дорого...вполне можно уложиться в бюджет 35-40 тыс,для того что б купить хорошего немца.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Авг 2015)

Нормальный ход. Надо открыть блиц- обсуждение "Что подарить хорошему человеку из четырёхголосого, полного, поновее, покрасивее, за 50-70 тыр". Я знаю, но не скажу...))


----------



## madrus (19 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Нормальный ход. Надо открыть блиц- обсуждение "Что подарить хорошему человеку из четырёхголосого, полного, поновее, покрасивее, за 50-70 тыр". Я знаю, но не скажу...))


Ну может быть на ушко?)


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2015)

madrus писал:


> Kuzalogly писал:Нормальный ход. Надо открыть блиц- обсуждение "Что подарить хорошему человеку из четырёхголосого, полного, поновее, покрасивее, за 50-70 тыр". Я знаю, но не скажу...))Ну может быть на ушко?)


А нескромный вопрос можно? Что отец играет то? Какой уровень?


----------



## madrus (19 Авг 2015)

vev/ писал:


> madrus писал:Kuzalogly писал:Нормальный ход. Надо открыть блиц- обсуждение "Что подарить хорошему человеку из четырёхголосого, полного, поновее, покрасивее, за 50-70 тыр". Я знаю, но не скажу...))Ну может быть на ушко?)
> 
> 
> А нескромный вопрос можно? Что отец играет то? Какой уровень?


Он играет для себя, для души. Вообще играет на протяжении всей жизни, но не виртуозно, как никак уже 70 лет, пальцы как в молодости так быстро уже не двигаются. Так что какой то профессиональный вариант не нужен. Главное качественный, надежный и внешний вид тоже немаловажен  
В основном играет русские романсы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Авг 2015)

Мастера знают лучше. Но я бы искал Вельтмайстер уровня "Метеор" или "Каприз" полный , посвежее, конца 1990хх. Выборный отцу Вашему наверное не нужен. А  для романсов найти то, что я упомянул,- за 30 тыр в идеале будет.
Я от "Метеора" просто балдею уже который день. Если был у Вашего папы "Фиротти Элеганс"- и он тоже будет счастлив. Это просто переход на две ступени вверх...


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly (19.08.2015, 19:57) писал:


> Но я бы искал Вельтмайстер уровня "Метеор" или "Каприз" полный , посвежее, конца 1990хх.


Вот-вот. Что-то типа такого
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_caprice_
44_novyy_624260606


----------

